# feedback please



## D-50 (Mar 28, 2008)

I just wanted to get peoples impressions of my website, www.RyanDiCiccoPhotography.com I realized after I registered the name that is it is bit long and confusing and am looking to re-register a name such as RDPhoto.com.  Anyway though I built it myself using Frontpage with zero knowledge of web-design so I know its a bit rough. Any comments on the site itself as well as the photos in the gallery sectin are appreciated.  I am still building some pages as you will see in the services section.


----------



## Daniellee207 (Mar 28, 2008)

I LOVE IT!


----------



## Corbin Lane (Mar 29, 2008)

Looks good, You might want to make sure that the page titles are correct thought. On some of them, the title is "page 1" or "new page"


----------



## AgentDrex (Jun 26, 2008)

Payback time.  Since you were honest with me, I'll be honest with you.  http://www.ryandiciccophotography.com is in need of some changes.
Here are some changes I would make (I am a web designer):

1. Make navigation consistent from page to page.  (Example: If I click on your link "People" and then want to visit the page titled "Band", I have a difficult time (well, not that much, using the browsers back function works to a point and there are a couple links at the bottom, one of which is home).

2. Using flash is cool and all, but how do I get out of there without using the browser's history function?  Don't forget navigation on those flash pages as well.

3. This website seems aimed at not only showing off photography skills but also offering a service of professional photography for a fee.  I didn't see anything, outside of pretty pictures, that would lead me to hire you for a job.  Who are you?  Why are you the person I should choose for my next family portrait? 

Here are some things I like about your website:

1. It behaves and looks the same in both Intenet Explorer and Mozilla Firefox.

2. The flash layout for showing off your photos is elegant in its simplicity.

3.  The layout of the pages is in line with what I would expect a professional photographer's website to look like. 

Other than the navigational problems and lack of self-promotion outside of a short paragraph and some photos, I like this page, not bad.  Keep up the great work.  And thanks for your honesty on my photoshop blunders.


----------



## D-50 (Jun 27, 2008)

I apprciate the feedback. I am currently rebuilding my site as I no longer wish to pursue photography as a proffession.  I hear you about the issues with the site but I have very limited knowledge of web design. Im using Front page and really learning as I go.  My new site will be viod of any words or despcriptions aside from gallery headings.  I just want to show off my work and that is it.  If someone likes it and wants to pay me I will do the job if I want to not because its a paying gig.  

I do not want to misrepresent myself as a true professional considering there are peopple who go to school for years, sudy all about photography, and are essentially walking encyclopedias about anything related to photography who are indeed true pros. I understand their frustration with people who have a camera for a year and feel they are pros. I have been shooting for much longer than a year but do not and will never consider myself a pro, just an enthused amerature.

Give my site a look in a couple days I think you like it. It is going to be streamlined and simple, a place for people to view my work like it or hate it.


----------



## AgentDrex (Jun 28, 2008)

I will definately check out your website's new look...did you take a look at some of my other pictures?  I am not a pro by any means myself, but I'm sure there is at least one photo you would like...


----------

